# My post count keeps dropping



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Have we lost a bunch of threads in a short period of time? I see that the ** **** thread is gone. Why are threads being deleted?


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

It's because of deleted threads, I believe. It's a shame that entire threads get deleted because a lot of the valuable input is lost.


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

This is a pro marriage website. We don't want to promote websites that encourage affairs within a marriage. We have other websites on our censored list, and somehow this website hasn't been added to the the list. 
You can talk about the website, but please don't use the name. I deleted the whole thread because it was easier then editing each post. 

thanks,
sweetpea


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think I would even notice if my post count dropped!


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

sweetpea said:


> This is a pro marriage website. We don't want to promote websites that encourage affairs within a marriage. We have other websites on our censored list, and somehow this website hasn't been added to the the list.
> You can talk about the website, but please don't use the name. I deleted the whole thread because it was easier then editing each post.
> 
> thanks,
> sweetpea


Thanks for the censorship, if there is a productive conversation who are you to stop it? While I understand the difference between this site and the "site we can't mention" many of the posters here are from both sides of the infidelity fence and it did seem to me that the person that started the thread was looking for some information or thoughts from others about her issue.
Can't say I will be on here much longer with this type of censorship, I can see deleting hateful or rude stuff don't understand this.


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

My husband and I started this website. The moderators and us make the rules for TAM. If you don't like the rules on TAM, there might be other websites that might be better suited for you. 

Thanks!

Sweetpea


----------

